# jetta 2007 rear door panel removal



## scubadivin69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi can anyone let me know how to get the panel off the rear door so i can change the glass


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

two screws under the grip shell and the rest are panel clips


----------

